# Diarrhea because of dildo ?



## Breninstar (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok this is very embarrasing for me what I am going to tell now. I am a hetero man and never had andy bowel problems before, but after I masturbated with an anal dildo, I have diarrhea and yellow greasy loose stool every day for more than 3 months now, mostly after eating.There was a little blood on the dildo after the masturbation and sometimes when I have solid stool because of the metamucil I sometimes see a little blood streak on it, I also have to urinate more oftenI didn't tell the doctors about the dildo because of embarrasment. The doctors diagnosed me IBS 1 month ago after they gave me a sigmoidscopy, blood and stool tests. They only gave me metamucil for treatment.I also noticed that I have some light fever sometimes and when eating.I don't have trouble holding liquid or solid stool in.I have some pain in the anal area, the doctor tested with a finger for anal fissures but didn't find any, but I don't think that just a finger is enough for testing for fissures. It is hard to believe for me that I really have IBS, because the symptoms started right after the dildo, I don't have much cramps or any abdominal pain, Maybe it could be proctitis, prostatis, giardia, and undetected fissure hemmoroids or something else or did the dildo really cause IBS ?


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey:It doesn't sound like you have IBS. As far as I know 'yellow greasy stools', 'pain in the anal area', and 'light fever' are not symptoms of IBS. You are probably correct in assuming that your symptoms were caused by your,... uhhhm, activities. Your doctors probably misdiagnosed you because you were dishonest with them (or at least not forthcoming). I really think you're only hurting yourself by not telling them the whole story. If I have any advice at all it would be to go to your doctor (or a new doctor) and tell them exactly what happened. When I first went to my doctor with chronic diarrhea one of the questions he asked me was if I engage in anal sex. Apparently there must be complications that can arise from anal penetration and that cause IBS-like symptoms. Good Luck: Gastron


----------

